

Morning tells the truth - evaluating a design the next day - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3048-morning-tells-the-truth

======
tomlin
So true. I've been working on an idea with several visual concepts for a
while. There are 2 devils on my shoulders. The one devil is saying to me, "Be
the Steve Jobs. Don't allow garbage out the door." while the other devil tells
me, "Ship, ship, ship, ship. Something is better than nothing."

Both of these little devils have a few great points, and I pine over them both
daily as I find myself frustrated halfway through a concept, realizing
something is missing or something needs to be removed.

Start over and make it right? Or get something out the door?

~~~
kingsidharth
Ship and then improve it!

Steve Jobs had large internal audience to test his ideas on. While for you,
when you ship:

1\. You will have audience to test and improve.

2\. Pressure to ship improvements faster.

Since I have the same devils, I use this approach :)

